# Bucks found dead



## BKERV (May 12, 2010)

Found these buck dead this past Sunday on our hunting lease in Thomasville Ala. 11pt. (125") and 5pt. Hard to believe that bucks are still fighting in March. This is proof we should be hunting the month of Feb.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang... hate to see that


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow...glad you got to find them.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

That is something that is cool to find but you hate to see it would have been much better to see them next season in your scope!!cool find though an i agree the season needs to be lengthened for sure hopefully that will happen for next season!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome find......that is a studly 5!!! Those will make a good Euro, Hook em up like you found em....


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for sharing awesome find !!


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dang, 2 nice bucks and they don't look like they've been dead for long. But yes, according to the FWC website the peak rut in Okaloosa County is Feb 11th but we can only hunt it until the 20th. If any does go un bred through the first cycle you are talking about possible rut into March EASILY. 

I'll tell you one thing, I tried rattling A LOT this year, but I have never had luck with it in Florida. It may be me, but I am still waiting on rattling my first buck in down here.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn that sucks, go back to that spot in a night or two and blast the shit outta shome yotes


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kinda makes you sick to your stomach...


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

that sucks to find them dead like that. Especially that one buck looked like a good one. 
You aught to get with Michael Cole and let him skull mount them and dip them in camo..........then hang it in your camp for a conversational piece! :thumbsup:


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Alabama DNR and their so called biologist will say they died in December. They will quote their so called experts. Alabama DNR is a joke


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe I watch too much CSI, but did a tree fall on the one buck, killing it and trapping the other buck/snapping it's neck?


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

them some nice deer. To bad they had to go out like that. What a waste. I guess the yotes have to eat to.But that was a pretty neat find.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

my3nme said:


> Alabama DNR and their so called biologist will say they died in December. They will quote their so called experts. Alabama DNR is a joke


with all that meat still left on the bones.............if they died in December, you have zero coyotes, zero buzzards, maybe one opossum and two ***** on your property:whistling:


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Caspr21 said:


> with all that meat still left on the bones.............if they died in December, you have zero coyotes, zero buzzards, maybe one opossum and two ***** on your property:whistling:


That is for sure wes...


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

thats awesome man good find


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

if those deer would have died on our place in about 12 hours there would have been nuthin but bone dust, between the hogs and coyotes it would have been a frenzy


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

My comment was directed at Alabama DNR not that I thought it had been there since December LOLLOL


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

my3nme said:


> My comment was directed at Alabama DNR not that I thought it had been there since December LOLLOL[/QUOTE
> 
> Mine too


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Whoever got them to the back of that four wheeler is a man in my book.... I'm gagging just looking at the pics!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> Maybe I watch too much CSI, but did a tree fall on the one buck, killing it and trapping the other buck/snapping it's neck?


I was lookin' at that too... Either that or they just up and died then a tree falls on one?

Brent


----------

